# Putin´s "Russia"(Muscovy )  in numbers , spoiler : "Nigeria with snow"



## Litwin

*"Google's co-founder Sergey Brin said that "Russia" was nothing but “Nigeria with snow”, run by a “bunch of criminal cowboys”."






this is reality of Muscovy , comments? *


    The territory of Russia is 17.075.260 square meters. km and mainly lies north of 55 ° N.
    Approximately 85% of the territory is not suitable for permanent comfortable living of the population. permafrost (areas of Siberia and the Far East) occupies 60% of the territory of Russia, swamps and wetlands almost 22%, rivers and lakes about 4%. Another part of the land is periodically flooded, part is occupied by mountains and forests, a little under ravines, part under deserts and solonchaks.

    According to the State Statistics Committee's report for 2005, in Russia 2.2 million square meters of agricultural land are cultivated or used in agriculture. km, of which only 1.2 million for arable land, 0.2 million square kilometers are occupied by settlements of all types in the country. km, for industrial facilities and for military purposes 0.2 million, for other 0.1 million.
    For a happy life, the Russians still have 2.561.289 square meters. km.
    This is 15% of the territory ie. real *Russia is slightly larger than Sudan, but less than Kazakhstan.*
    Average temperatures in January, in different regions, from 0 to -50 ° C, in July from 1 to 25 ° C, precipitation falls from 150 to 2000 mm per year.
    At temperatures below -5 ° C, the maintenance costs of the infrastructure with each degree below zero increase exponentially.
    Snow removal in the thickness of 40 cm in St. Petersburg takes more than 30 days.


    Russia accounts for less than 2% of global GDP. The main export items (according to the Federal Customs Service) are gas and oil (70%), primary metals (15%), roundwood (10%), everything else, including equipment, weapons and technology - less than 5%.

    According to soil scientists, 17.8% of agricultural land is subject to water erosion, 8.4% of wind erosion, 12.3% of wetlands and wetlands occupy wetlands and wetlands, and saline soils - 20.1%.
    The land, not subject to all these misfortunes, in Russia is only 0.91 million square meters. km.
    The agricultural season in most of Russia is 2-3 months (in Europe or the US 8-9 months). The average annual yield of cereals in Russia (on non-chernozems) is about 17 centners, in Germany, France and Great Britain (on nonchernozem) - 70 quintals per hectare, in Sweden - 60, in Ireland - 85, in Ukraine (on chernozems) - 24 in all.

    The Russian state border stretches for 58,322 km and has 424 border crossings.
    The total number of settlements is 157.895, of which more than 30.000 are still without telephone communication.
    Most of the 39,000 abandoned villages and settlements are in the Central Federal District, the Northwest, the Far North, Siberia and the Far East.
    In Russia only *65% of housing has been gasified.*
    Up to 75% of Russia's food needs are covered by imports.
    78.7% of Russians consider cooperation with law enforcement bodies as unacceptable.
    Russia consumes more than 20% of all heroin produced in the world.
    The volume of the Russian market of heroin alone is estimated at $ 13 billion annually.
    Every day in Russia, 100 people die because of a drug overdose.

    In 2009, 786 terrorist acts were committed in Russia. Since the beginning of 2010, already 427.
    The flying time of NATO strike aviation from the borders of Estonia and Latvia to St. Petersburg does not exceed 4 minutes, to Moscow - no more than 18.

    Life in Russia is satisfied with two categories of people: those who are not in the know and those who are in the share.

    63% of Russians with incomes above the national average would like their children to study and work abroad.
    35% want their children to live abroad permanently.
    At 2.000 vacancies for janitors opened in St. Petersburg in early 2010, there were fewer than 10 applicants.
    The proposed salary is 12.000 rub / month.
    The increase in the cost of travel in the St. Petersburg metro since 2003 is 35% per year.
    Last year, more than 50 tons of explosives were seized at Russian airports.

    The average Russian consumes 18 liters of alcohol per year. According to the conclusion of UN experts, the annual consumption of 8 liters of alcohol per capita leads to a serious degradation of the population.
    In Russia, a pack of cigarettes can be bought for 30 cents, a bottle of beer, which can be bought at every corner 24 hours a day, is cheaper than a bottle of drinking water.
    Only 1% of the water consumed by Russians meets the world quality standards.
    in Russia there are 51,230 people who were exposed to radiation as a result of the Chernobyl accident.

    The State Duma and the Federation Council meet 12 billionaires, whose overall condition is estimated at 41 billion dollars.
    Russia has 62 billionaires with a combined capital of $ 297 billion. Russian billionaires pay the lowest taxes in the world (13%) that their colleagues in France and Sweden (57%), in Denmark (61%) or Italy (66%) %).
    26% of Russians have an outstanding loan.
    143,000 people were deprived of the right to travel abroad due to problems with their debts.

    According to the Rosgosstrakh CSR, in Russia the annual income is more than $ 1 million from 160,000 people, the annual income of more than $ 100,000 has 440,000 sem"

___
in Bulgarian :



*Рaсeя в цифрах *


    Территория России составляет 17.075.260 кв. км и в основном лежит севернее 55° с.ш.
    Примерно 85% территории непригодны для постоянного комфортного проживания населения т.к. вечная мерзлота (районы Сибири и Дальнего Востока) занимает 60% территории России, болота и заболоченные земли почти 22%, реки и озера около 4%.  Еще часть земель являются периодически затапливаемыми, часть занята под горы и леса, немного под овраги, часть под пустыни и солончаки.

    По отчету Госкомстата за 2005 год, в России обрабатывается или используется в сельском хозяйстве 2,2 млн кв. км, из них под пашню всего 1,2 млн, под поселениями всех типов в стране занято 0,2 млн кв. км, под промышленные сооружения и под военные цели 0,2 млн, под прочее 0,1 млн.
    Для счастливой жизни у россиян остается 2.561.289 кв. км.
    Это 15% территории т.е. реальная Россия чуть больше Судана, но меньше Казахстана.
    Средние температуры января, по разным регионам, от 0 до -50°C, июля от 1 до 25°C, осадков выпадает от 150 до 2000 мм в год.
    При температуре ниже -5°C расходы на содержание инфраструктуры с каждым градусом ниже нуля растут в геометрической прогрессии.
    Для уборки снега толщиной 40 см в Санкт-Петербурге требуется более 30 суток.



    Россия занимает меньше 2% в мировом ВВП. Основными статьями экспорта (по данным ФТС) является газ и нефть (70%), первичные металлы (15%), круглый лес (10%) , все остальное, включая оборудование, вооружение и технологии – менее 5%.

    По данным ученых-почвоведов, в России водной эрозии подвержено 17,8% площади сельскохозяйственных угодий, ветровой эрозии - 8,4%, переувлажненные и заболоченные земли занимают 12,3% площадей, а засоленные, солонцеватые земли - 20,1%.
    Земель, не подверженных всем этим напастям, в России всего 0,91 млн кв. км.
    Сельскохозяйственный сезон на большей части территории России составляет 2-3 месяца (в Европе или США 8-9 месяцев). Среднегодовая урожайность зерновых в России (на нечерноземах) – около 17 центнеров, в Германии, Франции и Великобритании (на нечерноземах) – 70 центнеров с гектара, в Швеции – 60, в Ирландии – 85, на Украине (на черноземах) – всего 24.

    Государственная граница России протянулась на 58.322 км и имеет 424 погранперехода.
    Общее количество населенных пунктов 157.895, из них более 30.000 до сих пор не имеют телефонной связи.
    Большая часть из 39.000 брошеных деревень и поселков приходится на Центральный федеральный округ, Северо-Запад, Крайний Север, Сибирь и Дальний Восток.
    В России газифицировано всего лишь 65% жилья.
    До 75% потребности России в продовольствии покрываются за счёт импортных поставок.
    78,7% россиян считают неприемлемым сотрудничество с правоохранительными органами.
    Россия потребляет более 20% всего героина производимого в мире.
    Объем российского рынка только героина оценивается в 13 млрд долларов ежегодно.
    Каждый день в России 100 человек умирает из-за передозировки наркотиков.

    В 2009 году в России было совершено 786 терактов. С начала 2010 года уже 427.
    Подлётное время ударной авиации НАТО от границ Эстонии и Латвии до Санкт-Петербурга не превышает 4 минут, до Москвы - не более 18.

    Жизнью в России довольны две категории людей: те, кто не в курсе и те, кто в доле.

    63% россиян с доходами выше среднего по стране хотели бы, чтобы их дети учились и работали за границей.
    35% хотят, чтобы их дети жили за границей постоянно.
    На 2.000 вакансий дворников, открытых в Питере в начале 2010 года нашлось менее 10 претендентов.
    Предлагаемая зарплата - 12.000 руб/мес.
    Рост стоимости проезда в питерском метро с 2003 года составляет 35% в год.
    В прошлом году в аэропортах России изъяли более 50 тонн взрывчатых веществ.

    Среднестатистический россиянин потребляет 18 литров спирта в год. По заключению экспертов ООН, годовое потребление 8 литров спирта на душу населения приводит к серьёзной деградации населения.
    В России пачку сигарет можно приобрести за 30 центов, бутылка пива, которую можно купить на каждом углу 24 часа в сутки, стоит дешевле, чем бутылка питьевой воды.
    Только 1% потребляемой россиянами воды соответствует мировым стандартам качества.
    в России проживают 51.230 человек, подвергшихся воздействию радиации вследствие Чернобыльской аварии.

    В Госдуме и Совете Федерации заседает 12 миллиардеров, общее состояние которых оценивается в 41 млрд долларов.
    В России насчитывается 62 миллиардера с совокупным капиталом в $297 млрд. Российские миллиардеры платят самые низкие в мире налоги (13%), которые и не снились их коллегам во Франции и Швеции (57%), в Дании (61%) или Италии (66%).
    26% россиян имеют непогашенный кредит.
    143.000 человек лишились права на выезд за рубеж из-за проблем с долгами.

    По данным ЦСИ "Росгосстраха", в России годовой доход более $1 млн у 160.000 человек, годовой доход более $100.000 имеют 440.000 сем


----------



## Litwin

*TIL Russia has a smaller GDP than California, Texas or New York ...*
. Spain and _Russia_ had roughly equal ...

Comparison between U.S. states and countries by GDP (nominal) - Wikipedia


----------



## Litwin

*Russia's Reserve Fund Runs out of Money 14 Years After Its Founding ...*
Russia's Reserve Fund Runs out of Money 14 Years After Its Founding
Jan 12, 2018 - Photo: Pexels. 1. _Russia's_ sovereign _Reserve Fund_ dries up after several years of budget deficit. What happened: _Russia's_ sovereign _Reserve Fund_, which was built up over the years with profits from oil exports, is _empty_ and has ceased to exist, the Finance Ministry announced on Tuesday. The _Russian_ ...
*Russia's Reserve Fund is kaput — Meduza*
Russia's Reserve Fund is kaput
Jan 10, 2018 - _Russia's Reserve Fund_ was finally exhausted in December 2017 and will formally cease to exist on February 1, 2018, the Finance Ministry reported on Wednesday. ... _Russian_ finance officials originally expected the _Reserve Fund_ to _empty_ out in early 2017, but it lasted an extra year, thanks to the price of oil ...


----------



## Bleipriester

Nice Propaganda by Litwin but lets face the facts now. Russia is the 6th largest economy on earth ranking directly behind Germany.

List of countries by GDP (PPP) - Wikipedia
Comparison between U.S. states and countries by GDP (PPP) - Wikipedia


----------



## Litwin

List of countries by GDP (nominal) - Wikipedia


----------



## Bleipriester

"Nominal GDP estimates are commonly used to determine the economic performance of a whole country or region, and to make international comparisons. It is the original concept of GDP. In Nominal method, market exchange rates are used for conversion. It does not take into account differences in the cost of living in different countries. Fluctuations in the exchange rates of the country's currency may change a country's ranking from one year to the next, even though they often make little or no difference to the standard of living of its population.

PPP basis arguably more useful when comparing differences in living standards between nations. A haircut in New York is more expensive than in Lima; the price of a taxi ride of the same distance is higher in Paris than in Tunis; and a ticket to a cricket game costs more in London than in Lahore. PPP is an exchange rate at which the currency of one country is converted into that of the second country in order to purchase the same volume of goods and services in both countries. If a hamburger is selling in London for £2 and in New York for $4, this would imply a PPP exchange rate of 1 pound to 2 U.S. dollars. PPP exchange rates are relatively stable over time. Drawbacks of PPP is that PPP is harder to measure than nominal."

GDP (nominal) vs GDP (PPP) - StatisticsTimes.com


----------



## Litwin

Thousands of Muslims celebrated Eid al-Fitr outside the Moscow Grand Mosque on Friday. Worshippers were greeted to a prayer from the Grand Mufti of "Russia", Ravil Gainutdin. Drone footage captured Muslims praying outside the Moscow Grand Mosque.


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Bleipriester

Litwin said:


>


Thought it´s the EU at first but those are natives, propaganda gollum.


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin

the *leading Muscovite military expert Alexander Goltz,* says that all Putin´s "new" military technologies are *fakes *, you can write him in his facebook



"A. Orekh
- Well, 9-35, you listen to the radio station "Echo of Moscow", naturally the morning "Turn". Irina Vorobyova and Anton Orekh. And we will now talk with the military observer Alexander Goltz. Alexander, good morning!

A.Golts
- Good morning!

A. Orekh
- Everyone says sarcastically: "Good morning" - after yesterday.

I.Vorobyeva
- No. We normally speak, good morning. We have here a whole set of what Vladimir Putin yesterday in his address to the Federal Assembly told the Russians about the latest weapons. I would like to go through all ... Can I?

A. Orekh
"Throughout the herbarium."

A.Golts
- I would like to say that the advertisement of Ritual.ru that was sounded before your inclusion on Ekho Moskvy suddenly becomes very relevant.

I.Vorobyeva
"So it's all so bad, do you mean to say it's scary?"

A.Golz: Now we live in a different reality. Here it is necessary to realize this
QTo

A.Golts
- Yes. I think that now we live in a different reality. Here it is necessary to realize this. Bluffing, not bluffing what Vladimir Vladimirovich Putin said ... Those to whom this is addressed - and this was not addressed to the listeners at all - will be based on the fact that they are in different degrees of readiness, but all these weapons are there. And they will act accordingly.

It is quite obvious that military power - no matter what you call it, infirmity, it does not matter - is Russia's main and only instrument in both foreign and domestic policy. Now we live in such a reality. This should be aware.

A. Orekh
- Alexander, but still, if you try briefly at least run through these all, so to speak, our surprises. Here we say, in varying degrees of readiness. That's what you heard and saw - this graphics is called somewhat primitive - but, nevertheless, for you, something like a person who gives military and all these things his main professional attention - for you there is something surprise? As the Americans say, nothing surprised them. Did something surprise you?

A.Golts
- Oh sure. This is a fantastic rocket with a nuclear power plant. Anyone who says that he knew about her before, I think, distorts the reality and says hindsight. Of course, if this is done, then this is a fantastic achievement. And it is not clear why Vladimir Vladimirovich Putin in the first part of his speech was so afraid of technological backwardness of Russia. If made safe, I emphasize the nuclear power plant, which is located on the aircraft, then Russia with this money can live the next 30 years, as Americans from the Internet.

I.Vorobyeva
- You want to say that a nuclear power plant for something flying - it's not just for a rocket is applicable.

A.Golts
- Maybe yes.

I.Vorobyeva
- If such technology really exists and it has already been successfully tested.

A.Golts
"If it does exist." Americans write today that they observed two attempts to test such a rocket in the Arctic, and seemingly the attempts were unsuccessful. This is an amazing thing. We will see.

A. Orekh
- Well, we go further. Underwater…

I.Vorobyeva
"No, wait a second." The first thing that was said is the Sarmat ballistic missile. It should replace the Voevode complex.
*part 2*

"A.Golts
- Yes, this is an interesting story, because "Sarmat" from all the above-described achievements of Russian science and technology is most known. And about her, about this rocket before the speech of Vladimir Vladimirovich were purely pessimistic reports. It was originally intended to be tested at the end of 2015, then endlessly endured in 2016. Defense Minister Sergei Kuzhugetovich Shoigu traveled endlessly to Krasmash, the plant where these missiles should be manufactured. There, obviously, something was not going well.

Finally, the ballistic tests of this rocket were postponed to the end of 2017 and, apparently, they were shown to us. For your information: the throw tests, in fact, do not have a relationship to the rocket. This is a* test of the powder charge*, can it push out a full-scale mock-up of this rocket from the mine to a height of 30-40 meters. All. That is, this ability is checked, before even the engine is turned on.

A. Orekh
- That is, physically fly out of the mine. That is, this is what she can, apparently.

A.Golts
- Yes Yes. Before the product is still a fairly large distance. We are here, pay attention, showed how much I can understand - I do not presume to affirm absolutely one *combination of the "Sarmat" throw tests, and then the launch of some other rocket*.

I.Vorobyeva
- Wait, he said all the same time that we already have it. Stressed directly.

A.Golts
- More or less clear that this is not yet. But the multimedia of a decade ago on the division of warheads was still added. Here is what concerns "Sarmat". It remains to assume - this is my personal assumption, very bold, notice - that the message of the president has magical power, that is, approximately like the Bible.

I.Vorobyeva
- That is now everything will be.

A.Golts
- Yes Yes. Now if you touch it - op! - and instead of throw tests"


----------



## Litwin

*Russian army plagued with sex slavery and male prostitution*
See more at Russian army plagued with sex slavery and male prostitution


----------



## Litwin

Litwin said:


> *Russian army plagued with sex slavery and male prostitution*
> See more at Russian army plagued with sex slavery and male prostitution


a typical pynia´s army situation *Muslim - Orthodox - Muslim*


----------



## Litwin

Ukrainian guy has  humiliated  Putler´s *propagandacondom     in Italy  Блоги / EchoMSK: Украинец Валерий Ананьев плюнул в лицо российскому телеведущему Артему Шейнину *


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin

new EU *sanctions *....


----------



## Bleipriester

Is it hard work to post the same shit on several boards each day?


----------



## Litwin

Bleipriester said:


> Is it hard work to post the same shit on several boards each day?


we post and we do you guys *Putlerists  *all over the world ) 




just swallow ) 

"Russian" famous propagandacondom (TV.ru host) got brutally humiliated in Italy by Ukrainian Vetera


----------



## Bleipriester

Litwin said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it hard work to post the same shit on several boards each day?
> 
> 
> 
> we post and we do you guys *Putlerists  *all over the world )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just swallow )
> 
> "Russian" famous propagandacondom (TV.ru host) got brutally humiliated in Italy by Ukrainian Vetera
Click to expand...

Who´s we? You and the other trolls at the Nato troll farm? Or do you suffer from a mental illness?


----------



## Litwin

Bleipriester said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it hard work to post the same shit on several boards each day?
> 
> 
> 
> we post and we do you guys *Putlerists  *all over the world )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just swallow )
> 
> "Russian" famous propagandacondom (TV.ru host) got brutally humiliated in Italy by Ukrainian Vetera
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who´s we? You and the other trolls at the Nato troll farm? Or do you suffer from a mental illness?
Click to expand...

did you like video with "Russian" famous propagandacondom? 
ps


----------



## Bleipriester

When RT filmed the anti-AfD protest on the election day in front of the AfD election party, Litwin was there. Watch him in action:


----------



## Litwin

meanwhile in *Syria * LOL


----------



## Bleipriester

Only in your dreams. But at least you know how rebels look like.


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin

the schools have  started to* collapse in Juchi ulus*


----------



## Litwin

"Russia" strong!1111!  said they, "Rysski pederast " here the *bottle  *put it in your ass ,cos " you didn´r respect Allah "


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin

Litwin said:


> *"Google's co-founder Sergey Brin said that "Russia" was nothing but “Nigeria with snow”, run by a “bunch of criminal cowboys”."
> 
> View attachment 179083
> 
> this is reality of Muscovy , comments? *
> 
> 
> The territory of Russia is 17.075.260 square meters. km and mainly lies north of 55 ° N.
> Approximately 85% of the territory is not suitable for permanent comfortable living of the population. permafrost (areas of Siberia and the Far East) occupies 60% of the territory of Russia, swamps and wetlands almost 22%, rivers and lakes about 4%. Another part of the land is periodically flooded, part is occupied by mountains and forests, a little under ravines, part under deserts and solonchaks.
> 
> According to the State Statistics Committee's report for 2005, in Russia 2.2 million square meters of agricultural land are cultivated or used in agriculture. km, of which only 1.2 million for arable land, 0.2 million square kilometers are occupied by settlements of all types in the country. km, for industrial facilities and for military purposes 0.2 million, for other 0.1 million.
> For a happy life, the Russians still have 2.561.289 square meters. km.
> This is 15% of the territory ie. real *Russia is slightly larger than Sudan, but less than Kazakhstan.*
> Average temperatures in January, in different regions, from 0 to -50 ° C, in July from 1 to 25 ° C, precipitation falls from 150 to 2000 mm per year.
> At temperatures below -5 ° C, the maintenance costs of the infrastructure with each degree below zero increase exponentially.
> Snow removal in the thickness of 40 cm in St. Petersburg takes more than 30 days.
> 
> 
> Russia accounts for less than 2% of global GDP. The main export items (according to the Federal Customs Service) are gas and oil (70%), primary metals (15%), roundwood (10%), everything else, including equipment, weapons and technology - less than 5%.
> 
> According to soil scientists, 17.8% of agricultural land is subject to water erosion, 8.4% of wind erosion, 12.3% of wetlands and wetlands occupy wetlands and wetlands, and saline soils - 20.1%.
> The land, not subject to all these misfortunes, in Russia is only 0.91 million square meters. km.
> The agricultural season in most of Russia is 2-3 months (in Europe or the US 8-9 months). The average annual yield of cereals in Russia (on non-chernozems) is about 17 centners, in Germany, France and Great Britain (on nonchernozem) - 70 quintals per hectare, in Sweden - 60, in Ireland - 85, in Ukraine (on chernozems) - 24 in all.
> 
> The Russian state border stretches for 58,322 km and has 424 border crossings.
> The total number of settlements is 157.895, of which more than 30.000 are still without telephone communication.
> Most of the 39,000 abandoned villages and settlements are in the Central Federal District, the Northwest, the Far North, Siberia and the Far East.
> In Russia only *65% of housing has been gasified.*
> Up to 75% of Russia's food needs are covered by imports.
> 78.7% of Russians consider cooperation with law enforcement bodies as unacceptable.
> Russia consumes more than 20% of all heroin produced in the world.
> The volume of the Russian market of heroin alone is estimated at $ 13 billion annually.
> Every day in Russia, 100 people die because of a drug overdose.
> 
> In 2009, 786 terrorist acts were committed in Russia. Since the beginning of 2010, already 427.
> The flying time of NATO strike aviation from the borders of Estonia and Latvia to St. Petersburg does not exceed 4 minutes, to Moscow - no more than 18.
> 
> Life in Russia is satisfied with two categories of people: those who are not in the know and those who are in the share.
> 
> 63% of Russians with incomes above the national average would like their children to study and work abroad.
> 35% want their children to live abroad permanently.
> At 2.000 vacancies for janitors opened in St. Petersburg in early 2010, there were fewer than 10 applicants.
> The proposed salary is 12.000 rub / month.
> The increase in the cost of travel in the St. Petersburg metro since 2003 is 35% per year.
> Last year, more than 50 tons of explosives were seized at Russian airports.
> 
> The average Russian consumes 18 liters of alcohol per year. According to the conclusion of UN experts, the annual consumption of 8 liters of alcohol per capita leads to a serious degradation of the population.
> In Russia, a pack of cigarettes can be bought for 30 cents, a bottle of beer, which can be bought at every corner 24 hours a day, is cheaper than a bottle of drinking water.
> Only 1% of the water consumed by Russians meets the world quality standards.
> in Russia there are 51,230 people who were exposed to radiation as a result of the Chernobyl accident.
> 
> The State Duma and the Federation Council meet 12 billionaires, whose overall condition is estimated at 41 billion dollars.
> Russia has 62 billionaires with a combined capital of $ 297 billion. Russian billionaires pay the lowest taxes in the world (13%) that their colleagues in France and Sweden (57%), in Denmark (61%) or Italy (66%) %).
> 26% of Russians have an outstanding loan.
> 143,000 people were deprived of the right to travel abroad due to problems with their debts.
> 
> According to the Rosgosstrakh CSR, in Russia the annual income is more than $ 1 million from 160,000 people, the annual income of more than $ 100,000 has 440,000 sem"
> 
> ___
> in Bulgarian :
> 
> 
> 
> *Рaсeя в цифрах *
> 
> 
> Территория России составляет 17.075.260 кв. км и в основном лежит севернее 55° с.ш.
> Примерно 85% территории непригодны для постоянного комфортного проживания населения т.к. вечная мерзлота (районы Сибири и Дальнего Востока) занимает 60% территории России, болота и заболоченные земли почти 22%, реки и озера около 4%.  Еще часть земель являются периодически затапливаемыми, часть занята под горы и леса, немного под овраги, часть под пустыни и солончаки.
> 
> По отчету Госкомстата за 2005 год, в России обрабатывается или используется в сельском хозяйстве 2,2 млн кв. км, из них под пашню всего 1,2 млн, под поселениями всех типов в стране занято 0,2 млн кв. км, под промышленные сооружения и под военные цели 0,2 млн, под прочее 0,1 млн.
> Для счастливой жизни у россиян остается 2.561.289 кв. км.
> Это 15% территории т.е. реальная Россия чуть больше Судана, но меньше Казахстана.
> Средние температуры января, по разным регионам, от 0 до -50°C, июля от 1 до 25°C, осадков выпадает от 150 до 2000 мм в год.
> При температуре ниже -5°C расходы на содержание инфраструктуры с каждым градусом ниже нуля растут в геометрической прогрессии.
> Для уборки снега толщиной 40 см в Санкт-Петербурге требуется более 30 суток.
> 
> 
> 
> Россия занимает меньше 2% в мировом ВВП. Основными статьями экспорта (по данным ФТС) является газ и нефть (70%), первичные металлы (15%), круглый лес (10%) , все остальное, включая оборудование, вооружение и технологии – менее 5%.
> 
> По данным ученых-почвоведов, в России водной эрозии подвержено 17,8% площади сельскохозяйственных угодий, ветровой эрозии - 8,4%, переувлажненные и заболоченные земли занимают 12,3% площадей, а засоленные, солонцеватые земли - 20,1%.
> Земель, не подверженных всем этим напастям, в России всего 0,91 млн кв. км.
> Сельскохозяйственный сезон на большей части территории России составляет 2-3 месяца (в Европе или США 8-9 месяцев). Среднегодовая урожайность зерновых в России (на нечерноземах) – около 17 центнеров, в Германии, Франции и Великобритании (на нечерноземах) – 70 центнеров с гектара, в Швеции – 60, в Ирландии – 85, на Украине (на черноземах) – всего 24.
> 
> Государственная граница России протянулась на 58.322 км и имеет 424 погранперехода.
> Общее количество населенных пунктов 157.895, из них более 30.000 до сих пор не имеют телефонной связи.
> Большая часть из 39.000 брошеных деревень и поселков приходится на Центральный федеральный округ, Северо-Запад, Крайний Север, Сибирь и Дальний Восток.
> В России газифицировано всего лишь 65% жилья.
> До 75% потребности России в продовольствии покрываются за счёт импортных поставок.
> 78,7% россиян считают неприемлемым сотрудничество с правоохранительными органами.
> Россия потребляет более 20% всего героина производимого в мире.
> Объем российского рынка только героина оценивается в 13 млрд долларов ежегодно.
> Каждый день в России 100 человек умирает из-за передозировки наркотиков.
> 
> В 2009 году в России было совершено 786 терактов. С начала 2010 года уже 427.
> Подлётное время ударной авиации НАТО от границ Эстонии и Латвии до Санкт-Петербурга не превышает 4 минут, до Москвы - не более 18.
> 
> Жизнью в России довольны две категории людей: те, кто не в курсе и те, кто в доле.
> 
> 63% россиян с доходами выше среднего по стране хотели бы, чтобы их дети учились и работали за границей.
> 35% хотят, чтобы их дети жили за границей постоянно.
> На 2.000 вакансий дворников, открытых в Питере в начале 2010 года нашлось менее 10 претендентов.
> Предлагаемая зарплата - 12.000 руб/мес.
> Рост стоимости проезда в питерском метро с 2003 года составляет 35% в год.
> В прошлом году в аэропортах России изъяли более 50 тонн взрывчатых веществ.
> 
> Среднестатистический россиянин потребляет 18 литров спирта в год. По заключению экспертов ООН, годовое потребление 8 литров спирта на душу населения приводит к серьёзной деградации населения.
> В России пачку сигарет можно приобрести за 30 центов, бутылка пива, которую можно купить на каждом углу 24 часа в сутки, стоит дешевле, чем бутылка питьевой воды.
> Только 1% потребляемой россиянами воды соответствует мировым стандартам качества.
> в России проживают 51.230 человек, подвергшихся воздействию радиации вследствие Чернобыльской аварии.
> 
> В Госдуме и Совете Федерации заседает 12 миллиардеров, общее состояние которых оценивается в 41 млрд долларов.
> В России насчитывается 62 миллиардера с совокупным капиталом в $297 млрд. Российские миллиардеры платят самые низкие в мире налоги (13%), которые и не снились их коллегам во Франции и Швеции (57%), в Дании (61%) или Италии (66%).
> 26% россиян имеют непогашенный кредит.
> 143.000 человек лишились права на выезд за рубеж из-за проблем с долгами.
> 
> По данным ЦСИ "Росгосстраха", в России годовой доход более $1 млн у 160.000 человек, годовой доход более $100.000 имеют 440.000 сем



"
*Russia sanctions: Shares in Deripaska-controlled firms crash*

Shares in firms controlled by Oleg Deripaska have plunged after the US imposed sanctions on seven Russian oligarchs and their companies on Friday.

Shares in the Russian aluminium giant Rusal nearly halved on the Hong Kong stock exchange on Monday.

EN+, the aluminium to hydropower firm controlled by Mr Deripaska, dived by 25% in London.

Russia's main share index plunged 11% on Monday in the wake of the sanctions.

They follow a diplomatic crisis sparked by the poisoning of former spy Sergei Skripal in Salisbury.

The measures affect the seven oligarchs, 12 companies they own or control, as well as 17 senior Russian government officials.

The Kremlin slammed the sanctions. "This is an outrageous business from the point of view of illegality, from the point of view of flouting all the norms, and of course careful analysis is needed here," said spokesman Dmitry Peskov.

The Russian government was "doing everything possible to minimise negative consequences" of the US measures, he added.

According to Washington, the individuals and companies were targeted for profiting from a Russian state engaged in "malign activities" around the world.

Other magnates hit by sanctions include *Alexei Miller, director of state-owned energy giant Gazprom."*


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin

*terrible corruption *in ulus of juchi


----------



## Litwin

В Екатеринбурге девочек в летней форме заставили маршировать по сугробам. Безумные фото


----------



## Litwin

Litwin said:


> *"Google's co-founder Sergey Brin said that "Russia" was nothing but “Nigeria with snow”, run by a “bunch of criminal cowboys”."
> 
> View attachment 179083
> 
> this is reality of Muscovy , comments? *
> 
> 
> The territory of Russia is 17.075.260 square meters. km and mainly lies north of 55 ° N.
> Approximately 85% of the territory is not suitable for permanent comfortable living of the population. permafrost (areas of Siberia and the Far East) occupies 60% of the territory of Russia, swamps and wetlands almost 22%, rivers and lakes about 4%. Another part of the land is periodically flooded, part is occupied by mountains and forests, a little under ravines, part under deserts and solonchaks.
> 
> According to the State Statistics Committee's report for 2005, in Russia 2.2 million square meters of agricultural land are cultivated or used in agriculture. km, of which only 1.2 million for arable land, 0.2 million square kilometers are occupied by settlements of all types in the country. km, for industrial facilities and for military purposes 0.2 million, for other 0.1 million.
> For a happy life, the Russians still have 2.561.289 square meters. km.
> This is 15% of the territory ie. real *Russia is slightly larger than Sudan, but less than Kazakhstan.*
> Average temperatures in January, in different regions, from 0 to -50 ° C, in July from 1 to 25 ° C, precipitation falls from 150 to 2000 mm per year.
> At temperatures below -5 ° C, the maintenance costs of the infrastructure with each degree below zero increase exponentially.
> Snow removal in the thickness of 40 cm in St. Petersburg takes more than 30 days.
> 
> 
> Russia accounts for less than 2% of global GDP. The main export items (according to the Federal Customs Service) are gas and oil (70%), primary metals (15%), roundwood (10%), everything else, including equipment, weapons and technology - less than 5%.
> 
> According to soil scientists, 17.8% of agricultural land is subject to water erosion, 8.4% of wind erosion, 12.3% of wetlands and wetlands occupy wetlands and wetlands, and saline soils - 20.1%.
> The land, not subject to all these misfortunes, in Russia is only 0.91 million square meters. km.
> The agricultural season in most of Russia is 2-3 months (in Europe or the US 8-9 months). The average annual yield of cereals in Russia (on non-chernozems) is about 17 centners, in Germany, France and Great Britain (on nonchernozem) - 70 quintals per hectare, in Sweden - 60, in Ireland - 85, in Ukraine (on chernozems) - 24 in all.
> 
> The Russian state border stretches for 58,322 km and has 424 border crossings.
> The total number of settlements is 157.895, of which more than 30.000 are still without telephone communication.
> Most of the 39,000 abandoned villages and settlements are in the Central Federal District, the Northwest, the Far North, Siberia and the Far East.
> In Russia only *65% of housing has been gasified.*
> Up to 75% of Russia's food needs are covered by imports.
> 78.7% of Russians consider cooperation with law enforcement bodies as unacceptable.
> Russia consumes more than 20% of all heroin produced in the world.
> The volume of the Russian market of heroin alone is estimated at $ 13 billion annually.
> Every day in Russia, 100 people die because of a drug overdose.
> 
> In 2009, 786 terrorist acts were committed in Russia. Since the beginning of 2010, already 427.
> The flying time of NATO strike aviation from the borders of Estonia and Latvia to St. Petersburg does not exceed 4 minutes, to Moscow - no more than 18.
> 
> Life in Russia is satisfied with two categories of people: those who are not in the know and those who are in the share.
> 
> 63% of Russians with incomes above the national average would like their children to study and work abroad.
> 35% want their children to live abroad permanently.
> At 2.000 vacancies for janitors opened in St. Petersburg in early 2010, there were fewer than 10 applicants.
> The proposed salary is 12.000 rub / month.
> The increase in the cost of travel in the St. Petersburg metro since 2003 is 35% per year.
> Last year, more than 50 tons of explosives were seized at Russian airports.
> 
> The average Russian consumes 18 liters of alcohol per year. According to the conclusion of UN experts, the annual consumption of 8 liters of alcohol per capita leads to a serious degradation of the population.
> In Russia, a pack of cigarettes can be bought for 30 cents, a bottle of beer, which can be bought at every corner 24 hours a day, is cheaper than a bottle of drinking water.
> Only 1% of the water consumed by Russians meets the world quality standards.
> in Russia there are 51,230 people who were exposed to radiation as a result of the Chernobyl accident.
> 
> The State Duma and the Federation Council meet 12 billionaires, whose overall condition is estimated at 41 billion dollars.
> Russia has 62 billionaires with a combined capital of $ 297 billion. Russian billionaires pay the lowest taxes in the world (13%) that their colleagues in France and Sweden (57%), in Denmark (61%) or Italy (66%) %).
> 26% of Russians have an outstanding loan.
> 143,000 people were deprived of the right to travel abroad due to problems with their debts.
> 
> According to the Rosgosstrakh CSR, in Russia the annual income is more than $ 1 million from 160,000 people, the annual income of more than $ 100,000 has 440,000 sem"
> 
> ___
> in Bulgarian :
> 
> 
> 
> *Рaсeя в цифрах *
> 
> 
> Территория России составляет 17.075.260 кв. км и в основном лежит севернее 55° с.ш.
> Примерно 85% территории непригодны для постоянного комфортного проживания населения т.к. вечная мерзлота (районы Сибири и Дальнего Востока) занимает 60% территории России, болота и заболоченные земли почти 22%, реки и озера около 4%.  Еще часть земель являются периодически затапливаемыми, часть занята под горы и леса, немного под овраги, часть под пустыни и солончаки.
> 
> По отчету Госкомстата за 2005 год, в России обрабатывается или используется в сельском хозяйстве 2,2 млн кв. км, из них под пашню всего 1,2 млн, под поселениями всех типов в стране занято 0,2 млн кв. км, под промышленные сооружения и под военные цели 0,2 млн, под прочее 0,1 млн.
> Для счастливой жизни у россиян остается 2.561.289 кв. км.
> Это 15% территории т.е. реальная Россия чуть больше Судана, но меньше Казахстана.
> Средние температуры января, по разным регионам, от 0 до -50°C, июля от 1 до 25°C, осадков выпадает от 150 до 2000 мм в год.
> При температуре ниже -5°C расходы на содержание инфраструктуры с каждым градусом ниже нуля растут в геометрической прогрессии.
> Для уборки снега толщиной 40 см в Санкт-Петербурге требуется более 30 суток.
> 
> 
> 
> Россия занимает меньше 2% в мировом ВВП. Основными статьями экспорта (по данным ФТС) является газ и нефть (70%), первичные металлы (15%), круглый лес (10%) , все остальное, включая оборудование, вооружение и технологии – менее 5%.
> 
> По данным ученых-почвоведов, в России водной эрозии подвержено 17,8% площади сельскохозяйственных угодий, ветровой эрозии - 8,4%, переувлажненные и заболоченные земли занимают 12,3% площадей, а засоленные, солонцеватые земли - 20,1%.
> Земель, не подверженных всем этим напастям, в России всего 0,91 млн кв. км.
> Сельскохозяйственный сезон на большей части территории России составляет 2-3 месяца (в Европе или США 8-9 месяцев). Среднегодовая урожайность зерновых в России (на нечерноземах) – около 17 центнеров, в Германии, Франции и Великобритании (на нечерноземах) – 70 центнеров с гектара, в Швеции – 60, в Ирландии – 85, на Украине (на черноземах) – всего 24.
> 
> Государственная граница России протянулась на 58.322 км и имеет 424 погранперехода.
> Общее количество населенных пунктов 157.895, из них более 30.000 до сих пор не имеют телефонной связи.
> Большая часть из 39.000 брошеных деревень и поселков приходится на Центральный федеральный округ, Северо-Запад, Крайний Север, Сибирь и Дальний Восток.
> В России газифицировано всего лишь 65% жилья.
> До 75% потребности России в продовольствии покрываются за счёт импортных поставок.
> 78,7% россиян считают неприемлемым сотрудничество с правоохранительными органами.
> Россия потребляет более 20% всего героина производимого в мире.
> Объем российского рынка только героина оценивается в 13 млрд долларов ежегодно.
> Каждый день в России 100 человек умирает из-за передозировки наркотиков.
> 
> В 2009 году в России было совершено 786 терактов. С начала 2010 года уже 427.
> Подлётное время ударной авиации НАТО от границ Эстонии и Латвии до Санкт-Петербурга не превышает 4 минут, до Москвы - не более 18.
> 
> Жизнью в России довольны две категории людей: те, кто не в курсе и те, кто в доле.
> 
> 63% россиян с доходами выше среднего по стране хотели бы, чтобы их дети учились и работали за границей.
> 35% хотят, чтобы их дети жили за границей постоянно.
> На 2.000 вакансий дворников, открытых в Питере в начале 2010 года нашлось менее 10 претендентов.
> Предлагаемая зарплата - 12.000 руб/мес.
> Рост стоимости проезда в питерском метро с 2003 года составляет 35% в год.
> В прошлом году в аэропортах России изъяли более 50 тонн взрывчатых веществ.
> 
> Среднестатистический россиянин потребляет 18 литров спирта в год. По заключению экспертов ООН, годовое потребление 8 литров спирта на душу населения приводит к серьёзной деградации населения.
> В России пачку сигарет можно приобрести за 30 центов, бутылка пива, которую можно купить на каждом углу 24 часа в сутки, стоит дешевле, чем бутылка питьевой воды.
> Только 1% потребляемой россиянами воды соответствует мировым стандартам качества.
> в России проживают 51.230 человек, подвергшихся воздействию радиации вследствие Чернобыльской аварии.
> 
> В Госдуме и Совете Федерации заседает 12 миллиардеров, общее состояние которых оценивается в 41 млрд долларов.
> В России насчитывается 62 миллиардера с совокупным капиталом в $297 млрд. Российские миллиардеры платят самые низкие в мире налоги (13%), которые и не снились их коллегам во Франции и Швеции (57%), в Дании (61%) или Италии (66%).
> 26% россиян имеют непогашенный кредит.
> 143.000 человек лишились права на выезд за рубеж из-за проблем с долгами.
> 
> По данным ЦСИ "Росгосстраха", в России годовой доход более $1 млн у 160.000 человек, годовой доход более $100.000 имеют 440.000 сем








NEW EVEN *Blind *Muscovites can love their czar


----------



## Litwin

Litwin said:


>










Litwin said:


>


----------



## Litwin

Ракетами по Сирии и палкой по рейтузам


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin

*Moscow *today ...


----------



## Litwin

In the port of the Belgian Ghent, the police found a batch of cocaine weighing 2 tons. According to VRT, the drugs were hidden in three containers that arrived from Brazil on board the of ship.

Briquettes with drugs were marked with the logo of the Russian political party “United Russia”.






112.ua: Cocaine in packages with 'United Russia' logo found in Belgium | KyivPost


----------



## Litwin

roSSiaya today


----------



## OsteInmar

This anonymous creature with the purser Litwin several years ago on the forums tried to be adequate.
But then it returned to its normal condition- genetic garbage.
It was eating in the USSR at the expense of the people, It never worked, as parents give money . Then it emigrated, but did not find a good job.
 In the Russian language, which perfectly knows this creature, an appeal to such can only be in the 3rd person singular - IT.
HOLUI.
Such a creature likes to climb on scraps, whip on it back, submission and money. Give ... and it will grunt America, China, Africa and penguins in Antarctica with grunting. Debating with this shit means that you become not his level.

It's good that this creature Litwin calls Russia - Muscovy and creates messages in the Asia section.
This means that it is angry! , which is proof of the loss.
The more fusses get angry, the better ..


----------



## Litwin

OsteInmar said:


> View attachment 213566
> 
> ... Litwin .



well,

this is for you



















they thing from the hell to you Muscovite ...


----------



## Litwin

"Russia" pension protests: Fresh anti-reform rallies held


----------



## Litwin

Good bye * ulus juchi*

"Ukraine's President Petro Poroshenko says* top clerics in the Orthodox Church are now ready to grant independence to the Kiev Church,* defying Moscow.

If the Constantinople Patriarch, Bartholomew, grants Kiev autocephaly (independence) he will be recognising its split with the Moscow Patriarchate.

On Friday Russia's Patriarch Kirill met Bartholomew in Istanbul. They did not resolve the Kiev Church's status.

Russia sees Kiev as the historic cradle of the Russian Orthodox Church.

Russian President Vladimir Putin, a staunch ally of Patriarch Kirill, is bitterly opposed to President Poroshenko. There is a tense standoff in eastern Ukraine between Ukrainian government troops and Russian-backed rebels.

In a tweet on Monday Mr Poroshenko said Bartholomew's Ecumenical Patriarchate had "decided that, without taking account of Moscow's opinion, it can give all states the right to establish a local church.

"And first of all it is the right for Ukraine to set up a Local Congregation of the Ukrainian Orthodox Church.

Church split fuels Russia-Ukraine tension


----------



## Litwin

"_*I killed my first "Russian"*_ _*at the age of sixteen.*_"


----------



## Litwin

Litwin said:


>




" *Murdered "Russian"  exile survived earlier poisoning attempt, police believe *


*Exclusive:* Nikolai Glushkov spoke of collapse in Bristol hotel after meeting two Russians

"






Murdered Russian exile survived earlier poisoning attempt, police believe


----------



## Litwin

*The two suspects in the Salisbury nerve agent attack will be caught and prosecuted if they ever step out of Russia*, the home secretary has warned.

Sajid Javid, however, did acknowledge "the reality is we will probably never see them in the UK".

He told the BBC the pair, thought to be from Russia's military intelligence service, the GRU, were acting on orders from the "highest level" in Moscow.

Ex-Russian spy Sergei Skripal and his daughter Yulia were poisoned in March.

The suspects are understood to have travelled to the UK from Moscow on 2 March on Russian passports, under the aliases Alexander Petrov and Ruslan Boshirov.

Two days later, police say they sprayed the nerve agent, Novichok, on the front door of Mr Skripal's home in the Wiltshire city of Salisbury, before travelling home to Russia later that day.


Leave Russia and we'll get you, pair told


----------



## Litwin

"The *spiritual head of the worldwide Orthodox Church has hosted Russian Orthodox Patriarch Kirill for talks on Ukraine's bid to split from the Russian church,* a move strongly *opposed by Moscow.*

The meeting was hosted on August 31 by Ecumenical Patriarch Bartholomew I, who is also known as the Archbishop of Constantinople, New Rome, and the Ecumenical Patriarch. Bartholomew is regarded as the "first among equals" of the world's estimated 300 million Orthodox Christian believers.

He is expected to rule in coming months on a Ukrainian appeal to cut spiritual ties with Moscow. But Kirill, who has strong connections with the Kremlin and is seen as an ally of Russian President Vladimir Putin, is determined to prevent this from happening.

The church's decision is being made after four years of conflict between Kyiv and Russia-backed separatists in eastern Ukraine that has killed more than 10,300 people and prompted many Ukrainians to turn away from the Moscow church.

The Metropolitan Emmanuel of France, who was present at the meeting between Bartholomew and Kirill, said afterwards that the main question they discussed was the "situation in Ukraine."

Emmanuel said that Bartholomew informed Kirill that he decided in April to begin "exploring all the ways in order to issue the autocephaly to the Ukrainian Orthodox Church."







Archbishop of Constantinople, New Rome gives Ukraine (Rus´) Orthodox church back its independence from Muscovit Mongol Juchi church . Great NEWS, teehe nest step will be Belarus i Ukraine for sure. comments? 

ps


Good bye semi - islamic *Mongols Juchi * 
"We are implementing already this decision, and this was also reported to Patriarch Kirill," Emmanuel said."


----------



## Litwin

Litwin said:


> *The two suspects in the Salisbury nerve agent attack will be caught and prosecuted if they ever step out of Russia*, the home secretary has warned.
> 
> Sajid Javid, however, did acknowledge "the reality is we will probably never see them in the UK".
> 
> He told the BBC the pair, thought to be from Russia's military intelligence service, the GRU, were acting on orders from the "highest level" in Moscow.
> 
> Ex-Russian spy Sergei Skripal and his daughter Yulia were poisoned in March.
> 
> The suspects are understood to have travelled to the UK from Moscow on 2 March on Russian passports, under the aliases Alexander Petrov and Ruslan Boshirov.
> 
> Two days later, police say they sprayed the nerve agent, Novichok, on the front door of Mr Skripal's home in the Wiltshire city of Salisbury, before travelling home to Russia later that day.
> 
> 
> Leave Russia and we'll get you, pair told








what do you think are they 2 *GRU gays- swingers , who visited a little village just to be gang banged for 30 minutes or so *? when Simonyan asked about *why they traveled together they said "Its a private information " *LOL, the comments the best what i have seen for last 4 years . *5.31* they said "and we decided to finished off our business" ))) LOL such bums 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_V5oz8t1CDI


----------



## Litwin

GRU tries to hide behind a *gay - version * LOL 
*"FROM RUSSIA WITH LOVE Salisbury Novichok ’assassins’ may be LOVERS* who were on a trip to the UK during Skripal poisoning, Russian media claims"

Speculation over the nature of their relationship began when they were asked by Russian state TV station RT: "On the (CCTV) video you are shown always together. You were together, lived together, walked everywhere together. What does in fact connect you?”

Boshirov replied: "Let's not pry into our private lives.”

Interviewer 38 year old Margarita Simonyan - who is head of the Kremlin “propaganda” channel later said: “I do not know if they are gays or not.

“They are quite fashionable - with little beards, hair cuts, tight pants, sweaters tight over big biceps.
Bizarre claims about the alleged assassins today arose in Russia that the *pair were actually in a relationship*
*“They did not harass me. Anyway I'm already out of the harassable age."*

“Still, I poured them cognac for courage.

“During the interview I told them that the world least of all worries with the question *if they slept in one bed or not."*

The pair suggested they were ordinary tourists wanting to see - among other sights - Salisbury cathedral and Stonehenge.

They spoke with the Kremlin's propaganda-machine Russia Today on Wednesday in yet another attempt by Vladimir Putin's regime to obscure the narrative surrounding the incident."

https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/725012...gay-lovers-uk/


----------



## Litwin

Litwin said:


> GRU tries to hide behind a *gay - version * LOL
> *"FROM RUSSIA WITH LOVE Salisbury Novichok ’assassins’ may be LOVERS* who were on a trip to the UK during Skripal poisoning, Russian media claims"
> 
> Speculation over the nature of their relationship began when they were asked by Russian state TV station RT: "On the (CCTV) video you are shown always together. You were together, lived together, walked everywhere together. What does in fact connect you?”
> 
> Boshirov replied: "Let's not pry into our private lives.”
> 
> Interviewer 38 year old Margarita Simonyan - who is head of the Kremlin “propaganda” channel later said: “I do not know if they are gays or not.
> 
> “They are quite fashionable - with little beards, hair cuts, tight pants, sweaters tight over big biceps.
> Bizarre claims about the alleged assassins today arose in Russia that the *pair were actually in a relationship
> “They did not harass me. Anyway I'm already out of the harassable age."*
> 
> “Still, I poured them cognac for courage.
> 
> “During the interview I told them that the world least of all worries with the question *if they slept in one bed or not."*
> 
> The pair suggested they were ordinary tourists wanting to see - among other sights - Salisbury cathedral and Stonehenge.
> 
> They spoke with the Kremlin's propaganda-machine Russia Today on Wednesday in yet another attempt by Vladimir Putin's regime to obscure the narrative surrounding the incident."
> 
> https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/725012...gay-lovers-uk/













"COME WITH ME TO SALISBURY 

* I WILL SHOW YOU THE SPIRE *"


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin

*Following the Trail of Dead Russians
*


----------



## Litwin

more :
Tsarev ulus : Russia in the Golden Horde - Persée


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin

Indictments 

Muscovy in numbers


----------



## Litwin

can putlerstan ("Nigeria in snow")  get any lower? yes they can , soon we have to move all Muscovy threads into *humor  section* )) :lamo comments ?

‘Yeah it's the Putin´s GRU HQ — so what?’ *Funny passport numbers link a whole web of suspected "Russian" intelligence operatives*



On September 20, the open-source investigative team Bellingcat and the news website The Insider published the second part of their report on Alexander Petrov and Ruslan Boshirov, the suspected Russian intelligence officers accused by Great Britain of trying to assassinate former double agent Sergey Skripal with a nerve agent in Salisbury. Both Petrov and Boshirov say they were in Salisbury at the time of the poisoning merely as tourists. According to data released by Bellingcat and The Insider, the two men’s passport numbers differ only slightly from each other and from other suspected GRU agents, suggesting that the documents were issued in a special series. Now a news outlet in St. Petersburg has published evidence that the passport numbers tie the Salisbury suspects to a wider web of suspected GRU agents.

The Bellingcat/Insider report highlights the case of Eduard Shirokov (Shishmakov), whom Montenegro accuses of trying to orchestrate a coup in 2016. According to The Insider, “[Petrov and Boshirov] had passport numbers ending in 294 and 297, while another previously exposed GRU agent, Eduard Shirokov (Shishmakov), had a passport ending in 323, meaning that their passport numbers were separated by just 25 and 28 slots, respectively.”

Using the passport information published by Bellingcat and The Insider, the St.-Petersburg-based news website Fontanka searched various databases for people whose passports were likely issued by the same branch of Russia’s Federal Migration Service, both before and after Petrov and Boshirov received their documents. On September 22, Fontanka published the results of its study, revealing that some of these individuals indicated on different documents that their home address was 76B Khoroshevskoe Highway, which is located just around the corner from the GRU’s Moscow headquarters.

According to Fontanka, the building at 76B Khoroshevskoe Highway belongs directly to the GRU, while Russia’s Unified State Registrar of Legal Entities says it’s home to several military units, including Branch Number 45807, whose commanding officer is Igor Korobov, the head of the GRU. According to federal law, Russian soldiers can register their documents at the address of their military unit.

The address “76B Khoroshevskoe Highway” also appears in court records for traffic fines issued to men with the surnames *Krymsky and Andreev, whose passport numbers differ from Borishirov’s and Petrov’s by just a single digit.* Fontanka says it learned that Andreev, like Eduard Shirokov, flew to Belgrade in the fall of 2016 (weeks before Montenegro announced that it had foiled an attempted coup). Travel records indicate that Andreev was accompanied by another man named Potemkin," who also indicated the GRU’s address in documents when buying real estate outside Moscow and a car.

Additionally, Fontanka managed to reach a man named Alexander Polyakov, whose passport number falls within the range apparently used by the GRU, and who also listed 76B Khoroshevskoe Highway as his address on multiple documents. Here are a few excerpts from Fontanka’s telephone interview with Polyakov:

“Mr. Polyakov, do you work in intelligence?”

“Huh? Are you out of your mind or something? [...]”

“But you listed Khoroshevskoe Highway as your place of residence?”

“At one point, yes.”

“But this is the headquarters of the GRU.”

“Yeah, so what? I’ve been retired for a long time now. Just look at my age. I was born in 1961. [...]”

“You have a passport of the 65th series, issued in 2016. The number is very close to Boshirov’s and Petrov’s. Did you personally file your passport application at the Federal Migration Service office in Moscow’s Northern Administrative District?”...

‘Yeah it's the GRU HQ — so what?’: Funny passport numbers link a whole web of suspected Russian intelligence operatives


----------



## Litwin

*Now, its clear vova putler is involved in chemical terrorism against the main USA ally and NATO member ? which said Trump will take KGB and his friend vava putler or UK´s?*

*"GRU colonel Chepiga revealed as Skripal ("Russian" chemical terrorism in Europe) real identity*

*



*

*An investigative journalism website has published what it says is the real identity of one of the Russian intelligence officers suspected of the Salisbury nerve agent poisoning.*

*The Bellingcat group claims the man who was named as Ruslan Boshirov is actually Colonel Anatoliy Chepiga.*

*British officials have not commented. The BBC understands there is no dispute over the identification.*

*UK investigators have said Mr Boshirov was a Russian intelligence officer.*

*It was thought he travelled to the UK on a false passport, under a pseudonym, with another Russian national who used the name Alexander Petrov." Skripal suspect 'real identity revealed'*


----------



## Litwin

Litwin said:


> *Now, its clear vova putler is involved in chemical terrorism against the main USA ally and NATO member ? which said Trump will take KGB and his friend vava putler or UK´s?*
> 
> *"GRU colonel Chepiga revealed as Skripal ("Russian" chemical terrorism in Europe) real identity*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *An investigative journalism website has published what it says is the real identity of one of the Russian intelligence officers suspected of the Salisbury nerve agent poisoning.*
> 
> *The Bellingcat group claims the man who was named as Ruslan Boshirov is actually Colonel Anatoliy Chepiga.*
> 
> *British officials have not commented. The BBC understands there is no dispute over the identification.*
> 
> *UK investigators have said Mr Boshirov was a Russian intelligence officer.*
> 
> *It was thought he travelled to the UK on a false passport, under a pseudonym, with another Russian national who used the name Alexander Petrov." Skripal suspect 'real identity revealed'*


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin

Litwin said:


> *Now, its clear vova putler is involved in chemical terrorism against the main USA ally and NATO member ? which said Trump will take KGB and his friend vava putler or UK´s?*
> 
> *"GRU colonel Chepiga revealed as Skripal ("Russian" chemical terrorism in Europe) real identity*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *An investigative journalism website has published what it says is the real identity of one of the Russian intelligence officers suspected of the Salisbury nerve agent poisoning.*
> 
> *The Bellingcat group claims the man who was named as Ruslan Boshirov is actually Colonel Anatoliy Chepiga.*
> 
> *British officials have not commented. The BBC understands there is no dispute over the identification.*
> 
> *UK investigators have said Mr Boshirov was a Russian intelligence officer.*
> 
> *It was thought he travelled to the UK on a false passport, under a pseudonym, with another Russian national who used the name Alexander Petrov." Skripal suspect 'real identity revealed'*


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin

"Hellish mixture

It is curious that the "student" - he studied in the middle, but was an ardent admirer of Putin's policies, annexation of the Crimea, a *supporter *of the *project New Russia. *By itself, the guy is sociable but turned on* the "greatness" of "Russia"*. In his spare time he practiced shooting, creating explosives and bombs at home, ..."
https://translate.google.com/#auto/e...D1%85%2C%20...

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-45891201

*Putler´s and project "NewruSSia" hardcore fan killed 17 children in Ukraine (Crimea) . look like Putler´s TV.ru has totally destroyed guy´s brain




*















from his VK page, hardcore  putlerist of coz much like you


----------



## Litwin

Bamboo Putlerstan´s REALITY , *Older than 100 years GRU children*, New blow to GRU: More "Russian" military spies exposed. I just wander for how long does this *bamboo *empire last ...such bumistan 


"New blow to *GRU: More "Russian" military spies exposed*
Russian Defense Ministry sought to conceal the identities of dozens of *children *of alleged GRU officers living in a Moscow housing complex by *adding 100 years to their ages in administrative registries 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ."*
https://abcnews.go.com/International...posed-58766632


----------



## Litwin

Frozen Conflicts and the *Kremlin’s Agenda,* Georgia, Moldova, Ukraine, Azerbaijan, etc. which of this conflicts will finally kill khan *juchi *project?


----------



## Litwin

new its very clear who is who in eastern Europe, Who is Lukašenka what he is doing. * Muscovy is a hate object* for everyone in the civilized world , *isolated*, poor, marginalized . what it (Muscovy) is gonna do new ? are *Muscovites *ready for the war number *5*? 



Lukašenka : *"No Need For "Russian" Military Base In Belarus*, Praises U.S. Role In Europe " 









Lukashenka Says No Need For Russian Military Base In Belarus, Praises U.S. Role In Europe


----------



## Litwin

what do you think about Putler´s bamboostan ? where it goes? is it look like 1991 down there again ?

"
*"Russian" "Doctors " amputated the ‘wrong leg’ of a Nazi concentration camp survivor during an operation, *her son claimed today. Maria Dronova, 89, had severe gangrene on her right leg but medics in the Russian city of Voronezh instead cut off her left limb up to the hip. Three days later they amputated the pensioner’s infected right leg as well – then reportedly acted to cover up their mistake.


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin

"Finns Party Youth's @PS_Nuoret autumn conference has made the decision to proclaim that *#Finland should officially demand the return of territories (including #karelia) ceded to #Russia at the end of #ww2, so as to return to 1939 borders. *#turpo #venäjä #karjalatakaisin"




https://twitter.com/HenriHautamaki/s...55197003415553

i am 100% agree with Finns Party Youth's , Moksha folk ´d return back to Moksha lands (*15c borders of Muscovy*) , as we all know Stalinist regime was a criminal one and this occupation is totally illegal


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin

"
*The newly elected President of Georgia Salome Zurabishvili has stated that he had never talked about cooperation with Russia. *

Reported by the BBC.

“It’s not a balance. I know that I mistakenly said that I want to balance… it’s too fake news, because I never talked about cooperation with Russia,” she said.

She also noted that in the near future Georgia will not be able to proceed to cooperate with Russia.

“I don’t think until Russia behaves on the line of occupation, kidnap people, and while this line, the constant threat, moving into our territory, closer to Tbilisi, as well as considering how Russia is behaving towards Ukraine, I don’t think today we can go to our cooperation,” she added.

According to her, Georgia is a Pro-European country.

“I don’t think there’s a balance. We are the West, we are Europe, we are Pro-European. If the West, Europe or our us partners will begin in some form of dialogue with Russia, we too will be there, we follow him to our principles, our sovereignty and territorial integrity respected,” said Zurabishvili.

We will remind, earlier it was reported that Petro Poroshenko congratulated Salome Zurabishvili with the victory in the presidential election in Georgia.

The results of counting 100% of votes at Zurabishvili voted to 1.1 million votes (59,52%). Her opponent Grigol Vashadze scored 780,6 thousand votes (40,48%).

As previously reported, Vashadze did not recognize a loss in the electoral race for the post of President of Georgia"


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin

*DUMPED *BY TRUMP VOVA PUTLER at G20. PUTLER WAS VERY, VERY SAD . *comments * ?


----------



## Litwin

*BAMBOOSTAN *NEWS> “Russia" ’s Most Advanced Robot” *Turns Out to Be Man in Robot Suit.* SO guys , do  you still believe that putler´s *Somalia in snow* can hit USA/west  with its Ground Breaking   nuclear rockets ?







"*Boris was supposed to be the most advanced robot ever created in Russia*, and yet no had ever heard of it. How had scientists managed to perfect it without ever releasing any information about their work. Boston Dynamics, the famous US developing advanced robots had gradually released footage of its creations at various stages, but no one could even find any mention of an advanced robot being developed in Russia.

People also noticed that during its dance routine, Boris was making these unnecessary movements with different parts of its body. *The whole routine looked more like the awkward movements of a man struggling :lamo to appear robotic than the programmed motions of an actual robot.*" "Russia’s Most Advanced Robot" Turns Out to Be Man in Robot Suit

[video=youtube_share;y3_M9JTFYnw]


----------



## Litwin

it means end of states gas-stations : KSA, "Russia", all Gulf states , etc. how our world without* states gas-stations* will be look like?




*Renewable Energy Will Be Consistently Cheaper Than Fossil Fuels By 2020,*
The organisation – which has more than 150 member countries – says the cost of generating power from onshore wind has fallen by around 23% since 2010 while the cost of solar photovoltaic (PV) electricity has fallen by 73% in that time. With further price falls expected for these and other green energy options,* IRENA says all renewable energy technologies should be competitive on price with fossil fuels by 2020*.Globally, onshore wind schemes are now costing an average of $0.06 per kilowatt hour (kWh), although some schemes are coming in at $0.04 per KwH, while the cost of solar PV is down to $0.10 per KwH. In comparison, the cost of electricity generation based on fossil fuels typically falls in a range of $0.05 to $0.17 per KwH.
Renewable Energy Will Be Consistently Cheaper Than Fossil Fuels By 2020, Report Claims


----------



## Litwin




----------



## xyz

Litwin said:


>


That's not really Russia, it's Yakutia, and I don't have a problem with them having traditions. A lot of European countries also have old traditions which may seem weird to some.


----------



## Penelope

I have to ask what is the point of this thread??


----------



## Litwin

Penelope said:


> I have to ask what is the point of this thread??


do you want to know the truth about putlerstan?


----------



## Litwin

xyz said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not really Russia, it's Yakutia, and I don't have a problem with them having traditions. A lot of European countries also have old traditions which may seem weird to some.
Click to expand...

you made some good points  here, i like Sokha nation too, long live free Sokha state


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin

roads quality  between Muscovy and *Belarus *


----------



## Litwin

*Murder of Russian journalists in Africa linked to secretive mercenary group they were investigating, reports claim*

1/10/19
Three journalists murdered in the Central African Republic in July were being accompanied by a driver connected to the secretive Russian mercenaries they were investigating, a report has found, calling into doubt Moscow's official explanation that they were shot in a robbery. The new investigation provides the strongest evidence yet that Orkhan Dzhemal, Alexander Rastorguyev and Kirill Radchenko were killed for trying to report on military contractors whose existence is not admitted by the Kremlin. Thursday's findings on the journalists' killing uncovered troubling links with Yevgeny Prigozhin, a catering magnate dubbed “Vladimir Putin's chef” who is known as the patron of the Wagner mercenary group they were investigating. Prigozhin was sanctioned by the United States in February for financing the troll factory that interfered in the 2016 presidential election to help Donald Trump. Washington sanctioned Wagner in 2017 for fighting alongside Russia-backed separatists in eastern Ukraine. 

Russian investigators concluded the trio were “attacked by unknown people who intended to rob them and were killed when they tried to resist,” according to the foreign ministry. But the journalists' money and film equipment were left on the road, a Khodorkovsky representative told The Telegraph last year. Mobile phone records and other documents have now shown that their driver was linked to Prigozhin, and they were being followed by Emmanuel Kotofio, an officer of the CAR's police special forces. Before and after their killing, Kotofio repeatedly called their driver and a Russian instructor under the command of Valery Zakharov, security advisor to the president of the CAR. Mr Zakharov previously worked as a security consultant for companies belonging to Prigozhin, according to a joint report by Fontanka and Prigozhin's Federal News Agency. Bizarrely, the journalists' editor had asked a Federal News Agency reporter for help organising the trip. That reporter put the three men in touch with a mysterious fixer named “Martin,” who said he couldn't meet them but sent a former police officer to drive them.
Russian oligarch and close Putin ally Yevgeny Prigozhin owns the Wagner Group, Russia's largest mercenary outfit. The Kremlin uses Wagner mercenaries wherever it deems plausible deniability a necessity. Mr. Prigozhin also owns Concord Catering which supplies meals to the Russian military, and the Internet Research Agency, better known as Russia's 24/7 troll factory. 

The Russian journalists here would have spilled the beans to the Russian people about the Kremlin's presence in the Central African Republic and its use of Wagner mercenaries. Couldn't have that when Putin cries poor and alters the pension age. Since Putin took office in 2000, over 200 Russian investigative journalists have been murdered.


----------



## Litwin

xyz said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not really Russia, it's Yakutia, and I don't have a problem with them having traditions. A lot of European countries also have old traditions which may seem weird to some.
Click to expand...




Penelope said:


> I have to ask what is the point of this thread??



hospital´s bad in Muscovy (putlerstan)


----------



## Litwin

1/15/19
In recent months, few topics have got as much attention from Russia analysts as popular disenchantment with the ruling elite. As many experts claim today, Russian society is beginning to show signs of discontent that the authorities should not ignore. Yet, the situation is somewhat more complicated than the ruled losing faith in their rulers. On the one hand, the authorities have started to “spill the beans”. This refers to phrases now in currency such as: “it’s not that the prices are high, it’s that you don’t earn enough;” “the state does not owe you anything, as nobody asked you to be born;” or “there is no money, but you need to hold on.” More important: there is another formula, which has not been criticized as outrageous, even by a significant proportion of apparently reasonable and even liberal people. Naturally, what I have in mind is the phrase “people are the second (or new) kind of oil.” This phrase is being repeated quite often today, in different variations. However, now the authorities are admitting that they will have to mine something not only from oil wells, but also from their subjects. This gets the elites into a state of stupor. They are beginning to realize that the much-desired transition from rent-giving “first oil” to the “second oil” may turn out to be impracticable under today’s conditions.

Meanwhile, negative expectations are manifested in the fact that the elites are getting ever more costly for the country. The historical optimism of the authorities exploiting the country is best reflected in its relative moderation, which implies a belief that a stable situation will not change. Officials increasingly act as if they perceived the opportunity to steal or provide themselves with some benefits as “a last-minute opportunity.” Society cannot live with a pessimism permeating all the social strata for a long time. This is why the situation must be changed as soon as possible, especially in economic terms since people are no longer influenced by political rhetoric and promises when assessing their own prospects. How realistic would it be to put such a turnaround into practice? How can one force officials to limit themselves to the revenues from the “first” oil and stop stealing from the people in small things and stop blocking the opportunities for people to earn money? This is the main question of our time, and the answer will determine the prospects of survival of the system. I believe that change is unlikely. Mostly because the Russian ruling elites have no ideology that could join them and force them to act in a forward-looking way. Today, ordinary people survive on their own and bureaucrats also act on their own, enriching themselves as much as they can. Neither the lower social strata nor the elites have any vision of the future. The absence of such a vision generates a deficit of historical optimism, pushing the system towards a debacle.


----------



## Litwin

*The Oil Curse*


----------



## Litwin




----------



## xyz

Litwin said:


>


What's the story behind that? Dipshit with diplomatic plates parks in the middle of the street? Where is that? Looks like a Byelorussian site from the stuff in the bottom right hand corner.


----------



## Litwin

xyz said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the story behind that? Dipshit with diplomatic plates parks in the middle of the street? Where is that? Looks like a Byelorussian site from the stuff in the bottom right hand corner.
Click to expand...

yes from miensk, and muscovites are as usual ....


----------



## Litwin

"MOSCOW (Reuters) - A model from Belarus who claimed to have evidence of *Russian interference in U.S. President Donald Trump’s election *was detained in an airport in Moscow on Thursday after being deported from Thailand, Interfax cited the police as saying.

Anastasia Vashukevich, 27, and three others were detained upon arrival at Moscow’s Sheremetyevo airport and have been transferred to a police station, Interfax cited the Interior Ministry as saying. "


----------



## Litwin

*Belarusian model who claimed Trump secrets detained in Moscow, Vašukevič is political prisoner. 

"Vashukevich should be immediately included in the list of political prisoners.*
It seems to me rather obvious that Anastasia Vašukevič should immediately be included in the list of political prisoners. She is a fish or a bird, a prostitute or a saint, in this case does not matter.

Vašukevič is arrested for obvious political reasons. The state pursues her for things that apparently have nothing to do with a formal accusation.

For engaging in prostitution in Russia, it is possible to imprison chief editors of newspapers with a million copies - newspapers filled with relevant job advertisements for “leisure” centers. For this, you can plant half of the cops and a notable part of the country's leadership, starting, for example, with the former "Seliger" leadership (the girls who left their tents in the public wards converted their abilities much better than the unpretentious Rybka and today teach us morality).

And Anastasia Vašukevič , hiding behind a cheap criminal article, is indicatively pressed today so that all the rest of the “escort” (sexual and everybody else) would be discouraged to open the mouth about the bosses, to blurt out the secrets of the Russian political and elite to the death of the “business” elite, tell us about yachts, mansions, accounts, conversations, habits ...

The bosses are angry not jokingly, but to doubt their moral character and readiness to commit serious iniquities under the guise of the execution of the law - we have no reason to. Therefore (regardless of her initial intentions and previous biography), Anastasia Vashukevich today is a political prisoner.
And to seek her release is our direct responsibility.

Separately, I want to turn to Alexei Navalny - it was he who made Anastasia a political reluctant figure. And I think it should be the first among those who will seek justice for her."

https://translate.google.com/transla...355361-echo%2F


----------



## Litwin

Litwin said:


> "MOSCOW (Reuters) - A model from Belarus who claimed to have evidence of *Russian interference in U.S. President Donald Trump’s election *was detained in an airport in Moscow on Thursday after being deported from Thailand, Interfax cited the police as saying.
> 
> Anastasia Vashukevich, 27, and three others were detained upon arrival at Moscow’s Sheremetyevo airport and have been transferred to a police station, Interfax cited the Interior Ministry as saying. "


----------



## Litwin

finally Armata reached putler´s tank divisions


----------



## Litwin

Navalny investigation : Putler´s *propagandacondom N1* has huge villa and Maybach in Italy . and those guys have promised  to destroy us (west) with *nukes  *:lamo . comments ?


----------



## xyz

Litwin said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> "MOSCOW (Reuters) - A model from Belarus who claimed to have evidence of *Russian interference in U.S. President Donald Trump’s election *was detained in an airport in Moscow on Thursday after being deported from Thailand, Interfax cited the police as saying.
> 
> Anastasia Vashukevich, 27, and three others were detained upon arrival at Moscow’s Sheremetyevo airport and have been transferred to a police station, Interfax cited the Interior Ministry as saying. "
Click to expand...

Not surprising. I think she asked the Americans for political asylum when she was in jail in Thailand. She shouldn't have come back, but this proves she was right and not lying.


----------



## Litwin

xyz said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> "MOSCOW (Reuters) - A model from Belarus who claimed to have evidence of *Russian interference in U.S. President Donald Trump’s election *was detained in an airport in Moscow on Thursday after being deported from Thailand, Interfax cited the police as saying.
> 
> Anastasia Vashukevich, 27, and three others were detained upon arrival at Moscow’s Sheremetyevo airport and have been transferred to a police station, Interfax cited the Interior Ministry as saying. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not surprising. I think she asked the Americans for political asylum when she was in jail in Thailand. She shouldn't have come back, but this proves she was right and not lying.
Click to expand...

putlers ozero is mad 
as i predicted ....
*
"MOSCOW (Reuters) - Private military contractors (GRU)  who do secret missions for Russia flew into Venezuela *in the past few days to beef up security for President Nicolas Maduro in the face of U.S.-backed opposition protests, according to two people close to them. "

Exclusive: Kremlin-linked contractors help guard Venezuela's Maduro - sources | Reuters


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin

*Lunchless Russian Schoolchildren Fainting From Hunger, Ombudsman Says | The Moscow Times

1/23/19
A regional Russian ombudsman says a growing number of children have been fainting from hunger at school, suggesting that they cannot afford to buy lunch. Dmitry Kislitsyn expressed concern about the phenomenon when he presented a report to the regional assembly in the Kemerovo region in central Siberia on January 23. "Some children [in the region] go to lunch at school, but others sit in their classrooms and do not eat lunch," the Interfax news agency quoted Kislitsyn as saying. "Cases of children fainting from hunger have increased, which causes concern," he said. The ombudsman suggested that these children's parents cannot afford to feed them breakfast, "let alone the 50 rubles [$0.75] that the children must pay for lunch."

"These are not isolated cases -- first there was one child [who fainted from hunger], now there are a whole bunch," he said, adding that the problem appeared to be worse at rural schools and among children who travel to school from rural areas. Russian media reported that revised sanitary rules for state-run Russian schools prohibit schools from using food or ingredients brought by students from their homes in preparing meals. But the consumer safety watchdog Rospotrebnadzor, which sets the rules, said that they did not forbid children bringing food from home and eating it at school. It was not immediately clear whether the new rules are already being implemented.*


----------



## Litwin

*9.5 tons *of *cocaine *seized on board of "Russian " ship. *Sinaloa *or Putler´s *Ozero *Cartel is the most powerful Cartel today ??

*"GIVE US BACK OUR COCAINE "*









9.5 tons of cocaine seized on board of cargo ship, Russian crew arrested CORRECTION – Maritime Bulletin


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ozero


----------



## Litwin




----------



## xyz

Litwin said:


>


I'm not surprised, that's probably where Trump gets his stash.


----------



## Litwin

xyz said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not surprised, that's probably where Trump gets his stash.
Click to expand...

one for sure the next tome it will be a train, they have tried* government jet,* new ship, next time it will be a train 

"Smuggling *cocaine *on a* Russian government jet"





https://blog.wandr.me/2018/02/russia...ine-smuggling/*


----------



## Litwin

*Ship seized off Cape Verde containing almost 10 tons of cocaine. 11 Russians were arrested. The ship was traveling from South America. 
That tonnage of cocaine would have a UK street value of approximately £850 million, but in reality would have sold for a total far greater 
than that after being cut many times in the distribution process. Russian embassies in South America are involved in the distribution of cocaine.*


----------



## Bleipriester

Some reality:

As Heroin Use Grows in U.S., Poppy Crops Thrive in Afghanistan


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Bleipriester

Litwin´s troll farm. He was made there...


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin

*Why Putler killed "russian" hip hop - star Kirill "Detsl" Tolmatsky ?*
Probe Launched Into Death Of Russian Rapper 'Detsl'
Putin's war on rap unites Russia's hip hop artists - CNN


----------



## Litwin

"ruSSia"strong1111! , dont you think that Muscovy is N1 county in the world ?

"Man drowns in his own faeces after falling into Russian cesspit and being left there for 12 hours by his friend who ‘assumed he’d be able to climb out by himself’

Andrey Golubov, 36, fell into cesspit when rotten cover gave way
Friend found him but didn't call for help as he thought he'd get out
Konstantin Polyakov, 30, claimed 'did not know the emergency number'
Mr Golubov drowned in the excrement after being left there for 12 hours "
















Man drowns in faeces after falling into Russian cesspit and being left there | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin

*ulus 2019*


----------



## Litwin

Deputy Foreign Minister of Belarus: Ukraine is our fraternal country, its moving in the right direction. bad news for Mongols Juchi and their imperial *wet dreams 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* , ....


*"Ukraine is a fraternal country, and Belarus is interested not only in economic cooperation, but also in political relations with it.* The first deputy foreign minister of Belarus, Andrei Yevdochenko, announced this during the fifth meeting of the Ukrainian-Belarusian working group on mutual trade, the website of the Lviv regional administration reports."
tut.by


----------



## Litwin

why this *3d world*  bamboostan still has a seat in UN security council ? and try to talk to the USA as its en equal

"Today, Muscovy ("russia") ranks first in the world: ■ in terms of intentional homicide; ■ in the number of children and adolescents who smoke; ■ in the number of bribes when entering universities; ■ in the rate of growth of tobacco smoking; ■ in road accidents; ■ in mortality from suicide among adolescents aged 15–19 years old ■ in absolute terms of population decline ■ in the number of suicides among the elderly ■ in the number of divorces and the number of children born out of wedlock ■ in the number of children abandoned by parents ■ in mortality from diseases of the cardiovascular system ; ■ by number of* patients mental illnesses* ■ by trafficking in persons ■ by abortion rate and maternal mortality ■ by heroin consumption ■ by alcohol and alcohol-containing products ■ by strong alcohol sales ■ by rates of increase in *HIV-infected* ■ by number air crashes (13 times more than the world average); ■ by the number of billionaires pursued by law enforcement; ■ by the number of accidents "


----------



## Litwin

some truth and facts about always drunk Finnic - Tatar  part empire of khan juchi  

"n 1223, when a Mongol and Tartar expeditionary force annihilated a Russian army multiple times their size, they realized it was partly because the Muscovite had charged the battlefield drunk. The surprising ways in which the "water of life" has helped determine Russia's religious, political, and economic fate for hundreds of years.

*It’s Easier To Rule If All Of Your Opposition Is Drunk*

The Stalinist Drunkards In Power, And The Cracks In The Iron Curtain
*
Vladimir Putin’s Vodka Politics And Russia’s Future
Putin On Tv*
In 1994, three years after Gorbachev’s fall from power, Russia lost 55,000 people to alcohol and male life expectancy cratered at 57.6.

Furthermore, health studies found that Russia’s vodka problem caused more than half of all premature deaths in the 1990s. Even today, Russians have a one-in-four chance of dying from an alcohol-related issue.

All of this has contributed to a demographic crisis that current Russian President Vladimir Putin calls the “the most acute problem facing our country today.”

In response, Putin introduced alcohol policy reforms in 2006 that imposed tighter regulations on the production and sale of alcohol. While changing tastes and economic fluctuations may have also had a major hand in lowering the Russians’ appreciation for vodka, Putin’s regulations may have worked: Vodka consumption fell by a third and lowered the risk of death before 55 as well.

David Zaridze, of the Russian Cancer Research Center in Moscow, told Reuters that, “The significant decline in Russian mortality rates following the introduction of moderate alcohol controls in 2006 demonstrates the reversibility [of the public health problem].”

He went on to add that although the relationship between vodka and deaths still constituted a “health crisis” for Russia, “people who drink spirits in hazardous ways greatly reduce their risk of premature death as soon as they stop.”

In 2009, Putin built on his 2006 measures by outlining a dramatic plan to halve alcohol consumption within the ensuing decade.

Still, with continued global sanctions and plummeting oil revenues, the Russian economy could see a short-term boost if it made another push for vodka sales. But who knows, perhaps a Trump presidency could make it such that Putin doesn’t need to rely on vodka addiction to make Russia great again."

How Vodka Shaped The Course Of Russian History


----------



## Litwin

Putlerstan 8 Mars in Pictures, well no worlds ...


----------



## Litwin

Girl-Mowgli found in putlerstan´s capital moscow with ingrown into the skin with a cross. reality of 3 world´s dying empire ...

In Moscow saved the girl-Mowgli with ingrown into the skin with a cross | Russian news EN


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin

The Cost of Crimea - The Price "Russia" Paid For Conquest


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## ZozulyaKuvala

Litwin said:


>


GovnoNatsii...
 you have returned in vain.

What about
1. The President of Lithuania, the former Soviet prostitute Dalia Grabauskayte, Lithuanian, has allowed you, in the Russian forums, to write about the "wonderful Soviet system?"

2. The President of Russia, Berezovsky's servant, Uncle Vova, the terrible Pitin gave you the task to climb garbage dumps and show the "Lithuanian idiot" in American forums?
========
it costs $ 2 per page of text ... do you get more or


----------



## ZozulyaKuvala

Litwin said:


>


In Russia no such bases
This is bolgar

Bad job
Uncle Vova disapointed.


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## ZozulyaKuvala

This is Ukrain.
16 marta... funny... what is that?
-----
GovnoNatsii..
U d't get ones more 2 dollars from Uncle Vova.


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Bleipriester

cool pics man!


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Bleipriester

Saakashvili Says Ukraine in a Shambles, Faces Becoming 'Failed State'


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Bleipriester

Litwin said:


>


----------



## Meister

*Thread closed, there is no dialect, only pictures and foreign language*


----------

